# New to this and have question



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Can the way you sit at work cause a burning heartburn type feeling? I have IBS (so my GP says) and for the last few months have been having gnawing and semi constant heart burn (it is not there when I sleep but comes and goes while I am at work.) When I stand up or get preoccupied it seems to go away. I also have nasty sinus drainage.Any thoughts?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to have a burning from breakfast to bedtime. If it didn't calm down in the night I would reflux. That was at the end of a long progression of the condition. Assuming anything is the same between any two cases, you may well be somewhere in the middle of a similar progression.Had I not found a treatment, I expect the refluxing would have become more frequent. Fortunately, I did not have to experience that.Mark


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks for the response. I have read some other of your posts. I am going to a local REAL health food store and see if I can locate Provex CV. It appears to help with inflammation which is a good thing since during a recent physical my CRP came back high.The burning, burping and bloating freak me out more than hurt. When I sleep they are not there. But really it is a larger version of what I have been feeling for years. I have an upper GI next week so I will try and relax and wait it out.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is only sold by the manufacturer; but you can probably get a grapeseed/ginko blend at your local health food/vitamin store. That might be enough.If, after that, you want to try out the Provex, drop me a line.Cheers,Mark


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Mark -Thanks. I found out that I could only get Provex from manufacturer. I will look for the grapeseed ginko blend and see what I can find.Would like to ask you how the heck you put up with all the digestive issues for so long without loss of you mind.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I guess the fact that my diet and habits seemed to have brought it on played a part in keeping me able to function. (During 5 years of it, I owned a lotto booth snack bar that was often a one-person show. That was very difficult, to say the least. Try smiling and quipping while doing the rectal grip.) I was also determined to find the combination of foods that, eliminated, would stop the reactions. Never happened. Eventually it got so that I could barely stay awake in the afternoon, even when driving. Then there was the arthritus in my hip and the cholesterol buildup. By the time I discovered supplementation, I was regularly blowing off in my clothing and thought I would be dead soon. Today, I rode my bike back from my wife's work to our home, a distance of about 45 Km, in 3 hours! I'm real satisfied at where this has all taken me. Stay in touch and let me know how it works for you.Mark


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

How to I go about buying the Provex CV? I went to the manufacturer's site but it appears to be for wholesale or vendors only?Could you point me in the right direction? I am anxious to start taking the Provex and see if it helps. Plus my doctor says my CRP is high (the inflamation that causes health issues) and Provex has been said to help with that.Thanks!


----------

